# Zorbing: A New Zealand Tradition



## vonnagy (Feb 7, 2004)

I took a walk out to the beach today, and to my surprise they were having a zorb roll! For those unfamilar with what zorbing is, it is a huge inflatable beach ball, hollow in the center which is then pushed down a steep incline. This wasn't a traditional zorb, as there was no hill and the contestants had to 'leg it' to the finish line. 

This event was sponsored by Fruju, and all I have to say is _*Fruju Girls Rock!!!*_  :thumbsup:  :love:  :cyclops: 

The last race they had the fruju girls in the zorb orb and hosed them with cold water. I can't post those pics here because they be a bit too racy (sorry mdowdy).






















*you go fruju girl!:*




Unfortunately when I asked a Fruju girl if I could zorb with her, I only got a dirty look (and not the invitational kind). *sigh* But it was heaps fun taking photos!!

For more info on zorbing, click here


----------



## schussey (Feb 8, 2004)

heh- interesting event


----------



## mrsid99 (Feb 8, 2004)

Last time I was at an event like that people were so rude...they kept treading on my tongue!

 Neat pics though!


----------



## MDowdey (Feb 8, 2004)

dammit!!!  you must send them to me!!!!!


great pics by the way!


md


----------

